

TSA Screening Barely Working Better Than Chance - mindstab
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/13/5100702/tsa-screening-works-only-a-little-better-than-chance-according-to

======
mindstab
also at: [http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/11/14/2316242/tsa-
screenin...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/11/14/2316242/tsa-screening-
barely-working-better-than-chance)

